# Trouble weaning chihuahua. Puppies



## trinastar (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi I'm new * waves* and I hoping someone can help with some suggestions or advice... Here goes;
I have 5 little babies that are 5 weeks old on Sunday. I've been trying and trying to get these pups to eat solids for nearly 2 weeks , with no luck! Some times they will eat it off my fingers sometimes they won't, I've cut down their feeds( been tube feeding to help mum out), tried leaving poppy (mum)away for periods to get them "hungry" and I'm just having NO luck! They behave like they are scared of the the plate of food.... I don't know what else to do anyone got some suggestions?
Their mother is no help as she is a massive cow around food  they are also getting sharp little teeth so mum isn't super keen on feeding, and never had a lot of milk to begin with.

I'm feeding premium dry puppy food in the blender with their formula.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated 
View attachment 33634



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Serve the food warm, and dip your fingers in it so they can lick it off.
Try a different food maybe (I am not a fan of kibble) most puppies go nuts for real meat, Nutriment (nutriment .co) makes a weaning paste for puppies that has had great reviews.


----------



## trinastar (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah it's always warm  and I try on my fingers I'm going to try some mince tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

They are simply not ready for weaning. 5 weeks is still very young. Some pups may be ready, but these pups are not. Can you buy some pup formula and feed them that to give mom a break? I wouldn't stop all feedings from mom because she has important nutrients and vitamins they need to grow right. It may take another week or two before they're ready to wean, just be patient.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd make a gruel from their weaning formula, and the puppy food (maybe wet?) and very gently push their face (not their nose) into the bowl. Or just use your finger and gradually get it closer and closer to the bowl? Good luck!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

So adorable! Hope you get it figured out, maybe they just wants to be extra nauhgty haha..woulden't surprise me  heat it up like some said...or try putting it on to a small pacifier or something..maybe they will think it's a boob


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How about a up date? How are they doing now?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I would love an update too  hope everything is going smooth with the babies  xoxo


----------

